# Suggestions for a Studio Apt.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most Murphy beds need to be bolted into a wall
Landlord might not like that
Maybe a futon or a couch that folds out - with a VERY good mattress
Some fold outs are cheap & have a lousy mattress
Look on Craigslist for furniture to, even if only to get by until you get what you want
Stay away from mattress etc - anything that could hide bugs/bedbugs etc


----------



## PNYCB (Aug 31, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I am the owner so major renovations/drilling holes in the wall, etc are ok.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

11 is pretty narrow, and 24 is pretty long.

You could put a screen on the wall coming through the hall, and put the bed behind it. Then put a couch at the foot of the bed, with another screen, and the TV or whatever at the end.

A Murphy bed is an option, but maybe only if you really need the floor space.

I've experienced a number of pull-out sofas, and they're all pretty uncomfortable. They seem to have found a way to make sure there's a steel bar to get you right in the back. All except the pull-out I saw at Ikea recently. It's got a different design, and there is no steel bar. They also make a single-bed version that pulls out from a chair. Might be handy if you want a guest "bedroom."


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks strangely similar to my last NYC apartment. I did have a sleeping loft above mine though so had a real QS bed. 

I agree with the futon or similar idea with whatever extra you have to pay for a mattress. You can of course get folding futon frames and all kinds of halfway decent designs. The only thing to watch out for is that some futon and even fold out sofa mattresses do not match standard US sheet sizes. 

The woman who would eventually become part of my life for quite awhile had the same floorplan as me but without tall ceilings and the sleeping loft. She had a little sleeping alcove built that was cozy. She never entertained at home though. 

I loved keeping my space as open looking as possible, but you may need some screens, glass block or something to break up yours a bit and give you some sense of privacy.

Just a thought, I think you might find working with an interior designer to be a nice experience? Doing so will probably save you money in the long run as the furniture and other options they have access too is like nothing you will have access to trying to do this retail on your own. Most are more than reasonably priced. Up to you. You could give one or team of them a commission on what they purchase for you or you could sink away the 40-50 percent hiding in markup Ikea crap?

Murphy beds always look strange to me.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pyper said:


> 11 is pretty narrow, and 24 is pretty long.


If the poster is in NYC her place would be considered near mansion status, at least as studios go. Long, narrow, "tenament" style spaces like the floor plan shown are common in major cities. Mine last in NYC had 20' high windows that matched perfectly with the stained glass windows of the historic church across the street (some of those from the original Church of England), immaculate hardwood parquet floors, etc. It was a total effort to cram myself into it from a 3,000sf California ranch. I transitioned into a 1,200sf Chicago three flat first. My NYC apartment could not have been more than 12-14 wide? I guess I never measured. 

I was too busy figuring out where to store all the stuff I had accumulated over the years. I think most of it is in a New Jersey landfill.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

PNYCB said:


>


By the way, you did not show where the entry to the apartment is on your drawing. I am guessing the little alcove cut in space you show in the exterior walls on the right hand side as I look at your plan? The other cut in space is an elevator or something?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

How tall are your ceilings? Since you are the owner, could you construct, or have someone construct a loft space for your sleeping area?

Otherwise, I'd put your bed, a side table and maybe a dresser or chest of drawers at the far end and either use glass blocks to divide the space, or hang semi-sheer panels floor to ceiling to allow some light into the living space and still keep the sleeping space more private.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

What kind of view do you have out of the windows?


----------



## caylab (Jan 15, 2010)

I would build a loft to put the bed on, but if that is not an option then I would put a bed (or day bed) at the far end facing in towards the kitchen. I would then put a short book self or dresser that has lots of storage a few feet from the bed. On that you can put a tv that sits on a swivel so you can watch from the bed or from the living room. Sheer curtains would be a great option to help seperate the bedroom from other living area with out blocking it off and making it look smaller than it is. The couch can go on the left wall and then maybe a chair and desk area on the oposite wall. If the kitchen is open to the living room then just add some barstools and that can be your eating area. Hope this helps give you some ideas with such a small space!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, a trip to the library would be a good idea. Mine, even where nobody had small city spaces had some great books on what to do with them.


----------

